
Amino: Live CSS Editor for Chrome - skilled
https://aminoeditor.com/
======
anotheryou
I'd love something that compiles changes I make in the inspector in to a CSS
override, this sadly does not do that.

It's nice to have an ok editor and finally SASS, but I'll stick to stylus for
now.

\- Stylus has true live CSS editing (if it has no errors it comes in to effect
without saving).

\- I totally don't get why you would want all your code in a drop-down that
closes as soon as you try to inspect an element or something

------
pragmaticlurker
and for Firefox?

